# spyware software



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Look into the free "AVG" that's available. That Norton crap let a lot of things thru when I had it and they trying to sell me more stuff the whole year I used them.

You could also download free "Spybot" to help keep things going better.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Start on www.filehippo.com

Anti-malware section. The free versions work pretty well but some may have ads to put up with.

dottech.org gives a still accurate review from 2010:

http://dottech.org/freeware-reviews...nti-malware-security-software-you-should-use/


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Agree that the free AVG stuff is very good and nowhere near the resource hog Norton is.

Also remember to do all of your regular work as a non-administrator! Microsoft published an article a couple years back where they showed a Windows PC (properly patched) running with no antivirus or antispyware, and were able to avoid something like 95% of infections. All those nasties need you to have Admin rights to really hose up your PC.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Free Avast is better than Norton. Norton is a resource hog. Norton's removal tool doesn't remove it all either. Superantispyware works better than spybot, although they both target harmless stuff. Malawarebytes works good but you better know computers to use it. It sometimes targets necessary programs.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

MSE or Avast for free AV. AVG is at the bottom of the barrel for free ones now days. It's getting more and more bloated with each release. SuperAntiSpyware and Malwarebytes work well for manual scanning. MBAM isn't difficult to use at all. If you have to get into something more advanced like Combofix or HijackThis then yeah you better know what you are doing. CCleaner is good to cleanup the registry and temp files. Spyware Blaster is good to immunize your browsers to keep you from ever getting to the bad sites. Also along that line, you can set up a free OpenDNS account and change your computer's DNS servers to use the OpenDNS servers, which will let you block certain categories or specific sites for even more protection.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have used AVG and Avast in the past (hey, that rhymes!). I haven't recently looked into the state of the freebies but I have used Microsoft Security Essesntials on a couple of PCs since last year. Seems to do the job and is painless to install and run.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

What "poppameth" says!
Just to add something.
Over the years: I've had rather, extensive experience using "HijackThis" -
minor experience with "Combo-Fix".
Both, if used incorrectly, can have unintended and unfortunate
repercussions.
(Reformat - Reinstall!!)
"Hijackthis" is somewhat, more "user-friendly".
"Combo-Fix" - it's a "horse of a different color"!
Both should be run ONLY, under the direct, supervision of someone who
has been trained in their use!!!
"Avast" has been getting good revues (recently) from people who are
very, involved in "Anti-Malware" activities.
Don't run "Combo-Fix" on your own!!!!
Just some suggestions! 

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Good advice. These guys have a very active and helpful cleanup forum (see the Virus/Spyware/Trojan Help section). They have a lot of pro computer techs that will talk users through running hijack this and combo fix, as well as all sorts of troubleshooting. Kinda like a higher tech version of DIY Chatroom.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/





rossfingal said:


> .
> Don't run "Combo-Fix" on your own!!!!
> Just some suggestions!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I like Avast because it works and can be turned off to allow some files to download. I like AdvancedSystemCare, it is free and does a great job of getting all the junk off your computer and makes it run faster and smoother and it is free.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

AVG is good.

Even better, just use Firefox and the WOT (web of trust) plugin. It warns you if you're about to navigate to a domain/page that is reported to be malicious and stops you before you get there.

In general if you don't go to one of those pages and don't open email attachments you chances of getting infected with anything are virtually nil. I've not had any sort of malware on virus for years.

I still run AVG now and then to check, but running a virus checker 24/7 is a pain.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Another good support site is http://www.bleepingcomputer.com who actually make combofix. 

Adding to the Firefox comment. You can also use Adblock Plus and if you don't mind a little more user input to be safe you can install NoScript as well. 

If you want a really good free firewall Comodo is an important addition and it's gotten much easier to use than it use to be.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"Dr. Jimbo"
Yeah, Avast! 

"Ironlight"
Yeah, you don't have to run "Anti-virus" software 24/7 -
In fact, if you know what you're doing - you can have more than one
Anti-virus program, installed on you're computer.
Just don't have them running "live", at the same time!!
Conflicts!!!

"poppameth"
As far as using "Combo-Fix" is concerned -
"bleepingcomputer" is THE place to go!!!
"Combo-Fix" is not quite, the same thing as "MBAM", "Super Anti-Spyware",
"MS Security Essentials", "Anti-virus" scanners, etc...!!

Don't run "Combo-Fix" on your own!!!!! 

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Just to add to what "poppameth" says - concerning "Fire-walls"!
If you're going to run a "Fire-wall" other than the one that comes
with "MS" operating systems ("XP" and above).
Turn off the built-in "Fire-wall", that ships with "MS" products!!!
Then install your new "Fire-wall"!
(Keep it updated!!)
Don't run 2 "Fire-walls" at the same time!!!
Conflicts!!!

Happy Holidays! 

rossfingal


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

packer_rich said:


> My Norton anti-virus is about to expire, and I'm wondering if there is something comparable that would be cheaper or even free. No work means I have to look for places to cut back. If I can save the Norton subscription cost, that's good. I know there are differing opinions, but if there is a good compromise between cost and protection, that would be helpful. Thanks Rich


This has been mention in another post. I would add this it is the best and free. It will do a good job. I don't do norton and mcafee . I don't use any of those. I used to use avg but don't use any of them. I use zone alarm (free) and this program (free) http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html Scroll down to the free one. The first is pay the 2nd one is the free one. Now you set it up to scan when you want to and upgrade new files when you want to. This is the way i have mine set up it will remove all the junk. Set select scan type to Complete scan Than click on scan it will go to the next page Now select Scan bost select . Select high bost Than put a check in the arcive scanning Now select scan. Now when done . I am doing this from men. Click next to put the bad stuff in the quarteen . Now you can click on them and down at the bottom it will say detete . Click on that it will remove from the comp. Now you will have reboot to remove. Just follow the direction's i may not have the last stuff just right. I am doing from men. You should have not problum's. This is all i have on my com. and i have had comp. for yrs now and never had a virus. And i am on every day. Good luck


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"SuperAntiSpyware" is a good program - (I use it).
"Spyware" does not encompass everything that is "Malware".
Malware, encompasses more than what is considered "Spyware".
Before you let "SAS", clean what it finds - back up your "Registry"!
Sometimes anything, that "operates", "automatically" - may: "over step it's
bounds".
Had that happen (and, not just with "SAS")!!
Try, "ERUNT" - Emergency, Recovery, Utility for "NT" - it's free.
It works, very well!!!
It backs up all the "Registry Hives" - even the ones that are "locked"!

It also, works from "Safe Mode".
IMHO - (from experience) - it's better than "MS Backup" or "System Restore"
- Useless!
It's not a matter of "if it will happen": or, "can it happen" - it's when!
It's a "rough", place out there on the Internet!
Just some thoughts! 

rossfingal

Happy Holliydaze!


----------

